# Brutally honest opinions plz..NEED ur input



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Weathers been warm but wet and going to be warmer the next few days so I started with Chief. He was actually pretty good and as long as he had hay in front of him I managed to hack away that sticky rough bucky coat.

He was a ham too! I have NEVER had a goat that would show his stuff the way he did tonite! These are natural "poses" and though you can't see his hooves with the grass, he has nice solid pasterns but toes out a bit with his right front.  

Please critique....and be straightforward, I know he is not perfect, I don't have udder pics of his dam and he is for sale.... I need to see if the price I set for him is reasonable which is why I'd like to know what you feel are his weaknesses and strengths. Hands on..he has nice loose skin and a nice rib.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

Nice. He has a pretty beard too.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

Oh Liz....such a pretty boy! I need to shear my boys too, especially poor Elwood with his thick black coat!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

He does look like he is enjoying posing.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

Liz he is so pretty (handsome).  ..I wish I knew more of what to look for :sigh: ..Good luck finding him a new home


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

What a poser! I wish I could get my boys to stand like that! What I notice when I look at him (and correct me if I'm wrong) is the dip in his top line. It's not huge, but could be better. Also, his rump is a little steep, in most of the pics he looks like he could use better real leg angulation, and could blend a little better into the neck. What I like about him is his dairyness, he seems strong on his feet, and has good body length and capacity. He is a handsome boy! Good luck selling him!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

Thanks a bunch for the replies.... I too can see what he needs improved upon...and what his strengths are to add to kids, provided the doe has strength where he's weak.

He does have a good brisket and dairy look....just too close to my senior doe in lines and I'd like to see my future kids with her have more length of leg and body....and I don't have the space to keep more than 3 boys.

Hank is too old to rehome and likely will be retired, Teddy is a wether but he's my PITA to deal with....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

Lol. We have a couple of "Teddy"s running around. And it's always good to love your buck and not doubt him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First shave of the year...*

Chief is a very gentle boy too...not too anxious when it comes to being led to the girls for breeding...and he's actually a gentleman when it comes to feeding time, though I have seen him and Teddy(wether) go at it because Teddy thinks all things edible belong to him.

Is he good enough to price at $175 or should I just let him go for the cost of the 4 registration certificates he has? Even though I know that papers mean zip when a critter isn't worthy of being registered. He does have the scar on his ear tip from the hematoma and I've been battling soft and chipping hooves due to the wet weather lately....he IS polled but listed on papers as disbudded, I just haven't sent them in for revision.
Anyhow...if anyones interested, make me an offer.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: First shave of the year...would like opinions PLZ*

Hope someone gets this good looking guy from you soon!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: First shave of the year...would like opinions PLZ*

You can always try selling him for $175 and if you don't get that then drop it. That's what I would do.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, here are some things that I like/dislike about this guy...

-could use a more level rump
-nice length, but could use more levelness
-brisket extension looks good...could use a tad more
-appears to have a nice uphill stance
-i'd like to see a bit more rear leg angulation
-I like his neck, but would want it to blend into the shoulder a little smoother
-could use more width, especially between rear legs, but love the height there

A buck is only as good as what he produces so even if you don't have info. on his dam's udder or anything like that, you can look at his daughters and determine if he's worth keeping or not. If you like what you see, then keep him...if it's so so or not good then find him a new home and upgrade. :thumb: If you are wanting to sell him, I think $175 would be a good price to start at and as Tori said, you can always lower it. 

Hope that helped a bit...if I can help further let me know. :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you...now, the blending of the neck....would that be improved with a better brisket extension? I can see that his neck sorta goes straight upward from his chest whereas if the brisket was better extended it would be a smoother blend?


I do think I will drop him to $150 and I think that I may have better luck with a sale the further we get to fall.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, brisket extension will help with the blending, as well as the placemnt of the withers. You can see that Chief has prominent withers in the photos. However, I have seen this change with the condition of the buck, like when they are in rutt, in ideal weight and condition, the withers look much better. If your boy was to have a bit more weight put on and muscle tone, this could look a lot different.

I know right now my boys are a tad thinner than i'd like and their withers are more prominent making the blending from neck to body look worse than it is, but when they are better conditioned, their neck and withers look great.

Here is a photo of the near ideal buck. This has really helped me understand buck conformation and structure...









From this website: http://www.kidnacres.com/id16.html I love this web page!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee...I can see the difference much better now!

Beings that the 3 boys have pretty much cleared out the pasture they have, I've been graining them again as well as putting out hay....the extended pasture is in the works now, alot more browse coming soon!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.  Glad I could help!


----------

